
Ask HN: External Keyboard for MacBook Pro - artemiszx
The 2nd &amp; 3rd generation Apple butterfly keyboards have a lot of problems [1], and I am one of the users that has to live with a broken keyboard.<p>Can anyone recommend a Bluetooth keyboard that can be put over the butterfly keyboard (13&quot; MBP in my case)? Preferably mechanical, and access to the trackpad should not be blocked.<p>I use my own Ergodox for my desktop, but they are not portable enough. Something that can fit above the original keyboard will minimize the footprint.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.signalvnoise.com&#x2F;the-macbook-keyboard-fiasco-is-surely-worse-than-apple-thinks&#x2F;
======
robenkleene
Personally I use a bluetooth Happy Hacking Keyboard. I don’t put it over the
built-in keyboard though, I use a stand
([https://www.therooststand.com](https://www.therooststand.com)). This is
(probably?) silly but it was just announced: [https://ergodox-
ez.com/pages/planck](https://ergodox-ez.com/pages/planck)

------
bradknowles
What’s wrong with Apple’s own Magic Keyboard?

~~~
artemiszx
(a) At the price point ($100) I might consider a decent mechanical keyboard
(b) it is humiliating to pay another $100 to Apple for their engineering
problem

